# Training



## Heinzz80 (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi just wondering if there are protein stuff i could use if im type 2
Looking at getting back to the gym thanks


----------



## Lilian (Feb 3, 2020)

According to a TV programme I saw recently you do not need extra protein.    They tested three people doing three types of exercise, hard, medium and very little.     They tested them with protein whey powder supplements and then a week or so without them and it made absolutely no difference at all.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 3, 2020)

Lilian said:


> According to a TV programme I saw recently you do not need extra protein.    They tested three people doing three types of exercise, hard, medium and very little.     They tested them with protein whey powder supplements and then a week or so without them and it made absolutely no difference at all.


I saw this too!


----------



## Drummer (Feb 3, 2020)

When you have something surplus to requirements - in this case whey protein, find someone to sell it to, even if they do not need it.....


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 3, 2020)

I would want to be reading the packaging pretty closely if it was any of those ‘flavoured protein shake’ type things I used to see guys at the gym chugging. I have no idea what they put in them, but they always looked to be sweet flavours, and possibly quite a few chemicals - not sure about the sugar content.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Feb 4, 2020)

My sn using some of these things, when I asked him about having some after my longer runs, the ones he has contains lots of sugar, plus they seem to have the same effect on his stomach as Metformin does.

i think a lot of these things are not necessary anyway unless you are going to be spending hours in the gym with heavy weights.


----------

